# Hurricane Irma



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2017)

Just about everybody in the states or abroad has relatives or knows someone living in Florida please keep everybody in your thoughts as this storm looks like it's not going to be good. And if you're still there either get out or get to the best built shelter you can find. Thoughts also with everybody that has been affected in the Caribbean.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 9, 2017)

I am down here in Charleston. What is strange is to see warnings from far west Florida all the way to where I am. That is unprecedented. We don't have to evacuate, but it is estimated that we will have no power come Monday. You guys will know if I am scarce.


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 9, 2017)

Even though the storm has pushed to the west we (in Orlando) are still going to receive winds in the 80-100 mph zone with 10-14 inches of rain.

The zone that contains hurricane force winds is 80 miles wide; the zone for tropical storm winds is 180 miles wide.

We have all of our supplies and are as ready as we can be. Late Sunday night into early Monday afternoon will be the worst part of the storm for our area.


----------



## TheNorseman (Sep 10, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I am down here in Charleston. What is strange is to see warnings from far west Florida all the way to where I am. That is unprecedented. We don't have to evacuate, but it is estimated that we will have no power come Monday. You guys will know if I am scarce.



I was just in your neighborhood last weekend. I'm currently at my place at Wrightsville Beach, NC. We are not expected to get much of anything. I have been through many of these things. I just feel awful for the people in Texas. 85% without insurance. I saw videos with people driving their boats down streets.


----------



## tcollins (Sep 10, 2017)

Near Ocala, Fl, and it's getting fierce here at 3:00 AM. Still have power, though.


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 11, 2017)

tcollins said:


> Near Ocala, Fl, and it's getting fierce here at 3:00 AM. Still have power, though.


I'm from Ocala! Eye has moved past us now (east Orlando) but it's still quite nasty. Still have power for now...


----------



## tcollins (Sep 12, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> I'm from Ocala! Eye has moved past us now (east Orlando) but it's still quite nasty. Still have power for now...


Wow- small world! We're actually in Belleview. 
Hope all is OK with you- we're fine except the power went out right after my last post, and still no power.


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 12, 2017)

tcollins said:


> Wow- small world! We're actually in Belleview.
> Hope all is OK with you- we're fine except the power went out right after my last post, and still no power.


Yeah, spent some time teaching the marching band at Belleview High School a while back. I still have family in that area.

Everything is good here. We had power through most of the storm then lost it for about 18 hours or so. Came back on last night...but a lot of areas still without power. Lost a couple of fence segments and 20-30 roof shingles....but no other damage otherwise.

My family in Ocala got their power back earlier today so hopefully it's not too much longer for you!!!


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 12, 2017)

I hope folks there have stored their harddrives monitors and mac pros somewhere where water can't penetrate.. I'd hate to come back and see that my equipments were ruined.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 13, 2017)

What do Hurricanes have in common with women?

They come in fast & wet, and when they leave they take your house and car..

Ankyu


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 13, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> What do Hurricanes have in common with women?
> 
> They come in fast & wet, and when they leave they take your house and car..
> 
> Ankyu



Shut up mysogynist! Lol


----------



## tcollins (Sep 15, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> Yeah, spent some time teaching the marching band at Belleview High School a while back. I still have family in that area.
> 
> Everything is good here. We had power through most of the storm then lost it for about 18 hours or so. Came back on last night...but a lot of areas still without power. Lost a couple of fence segments and 20-30 roof shingles....but no other damage otherwise.
> 
> My family in Ocala got their power back earlier today so hopefully it's not too much longer for you!!!



Very small world- my kids went to BHS and my son was in band, but before your time there.
Glad you got by with minimal damage- we too had to rebuild some fence (two segments as well), but no damage to the house. It was only cat 1 by the time it got here.


----------

